# اسرار عن الاميرة فتحية !



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يناير 2014)

* 


 الاميرة                         فتحية
17                         ديسمبر 1930 - 6 ديسمبر 1976​ ​ 

                             [FONT=&quot]ولدت                              الاميرة فتحية ( أتى ) كما                             كانت تنادى فى 17 ديسمبر من عام                             1930 ، وهى الابنة الصغرى للملك                             فؤاد الاول والملكة نازلى                             صبرى ، وقد كانت مدللة وقريبة                             من الملك فؤاد الاول .

 ليس                             هناك معلومات محددة عن فترة                             طفولة الاميرة فتحية ، الا                             انها كانت بطلة لأهم حدث فى                             حياة الملك فاروق ، وهو الحدث                             الذى ربما كان له دور كبير جدا                             فى هز وزلزلة عرش الملك فاروق                             ، بالاضافه الى النهايه                             المأساوية لحياتها هى شخصيا .
 وكانت                             بداية هذا الحدث هو سفرها الى                             اوروبا  مع                             والدتها الملكة نازلى                             وشقيقتها الاميرة فائقة ،  ففى                             هذه الرحلة وفى مارسيليا                             تحديدا التقت الملكة نازلى                             بشخص انتهازى يدعى رياض غالى                             ، وقد كان امينا للمحفوظات                             بالقنصلية المصرية بمارسيليا                             ، وقد كلفته القنصلية المصرية                             ليكون فى خدمة الملكة ، ويكون                             مشرفا على نقل حقائبها هى                             والاميرات ، الا انه وفى فترة                             وجيزة استطاع ان يتقرب بشكل                             كبير الى الملكة نازلى ، وظل                             ملازما لها ليل نهار ، حتى                             عندما سافرت الى سويسرا                             وفرنسا وانجلترا كانت الملكة                             نازلى تصحبه معها ، الى ان                             استقر بها المقام فى الولايات                             المتحده الامريكية وكان ايضا                             يرافقها رياض غالى .
 وقد                             وصل الامر برياض غالى الى ان                             اصبح على علاقه وطيده بالملكة                             الام بالاضافه الى ابنتها                             الصغيرة الاميرة فتحية التى                             رأت فيه فتى احلامها وحبها                             الوحيد ، الا ان العقبة التى                             كانت تواجه الارتباط الرسمى                             بينها وبين رياض غالى هى                             ديانته المسيحية .                                                          
 وكانت                             انباء العلاقة بين الملكة                             نازلى ورياض غالى قد وصلت الى                             مصر والى الملك فاروق ، مما                             اثار غضبة بشكل شديد على امه ،                             بالاضافه تدخل العديد من                             الشخصيات المصرية الهامه                             لأنهاء تلك العلاقة بين                             الملكة نازلى ورياض غالى ،                             الا ان الملكة الام لم تزعن                             لتلك الطلبات واستمرت فى                             علاقتها .                                                          
 ومع                             تطور العلاقه بين الاميرة                             فتحية ورياض غالى وشعور الام                             بعاطفة الحب التى نشأت بين                             الاميرة ورياض غالى ، وشعورها                             بأن ابنتها تحب رياض غالى وهى                             الملكة وقد حرمت من الحب ، فقد                             صور لها عقلها بأنها يجب الا                             تحرم ابنتها من الحب الذى                             حرمت هى منها ، لذلك شجعت                             الملكة الام تلك العلاقة بين                             رياض غالى والاميرة فتحية .                                                          
 ووصلت                             تلك الانباء الى مصر وعلم بها                             الملك فاروق وثار ثورة شديده                             ، ودعا مجلس البلاط الملكى                             الى الانعقاد برئاسة                              الامير محمد على ، وفيه تم                             ا تخاذ اجراءات شديده وهى                             حرمان الملكة نازلى والاميرة                             فتحية من كافة الالقاب                             الملكية بالاضافه الى مصادرة                             جميع ممتلكاتهم فى مصر .
 وهذا                             وكانت الاميرة فائقة قد عادت                             الى مصر استجابة لرغبة مجلس                             البلاط الملكى والتى طلبت                             عودة الملكة نازلى والاميرة                             فتحية والاميرة فائقة ، الا                             ان الاميرة فائقة هى فقط التى                             استجابت وعادت بالفعل فى 21                             مايو سنة 1950 .                                                          
وبعد                             عودتها تم التصديق على زواجها                             من صاحب العزة فؤاد صادق بك ،                             الصادر بينهما في أبريل سنة                             1950 وفقا لأحكام الشريعة                             الغراء لدى إمام مسجد                             ساكرامنتو بكاليفورنيا                             بالولايات المتحدة الأميركية                             ، وتم التصديق فى قصر القبة فى                             4 يونيو سنة 1950 ، بحضور فضيلة                             الاستاذ الشيخ عبد الرحمن حسن                             وكيل الجامع الازهر                              .                                                          
 وقد                             كان رد فعل الملكة نازلى تجاه                             تلك الاحداث انها عجلبت بزواج                             الاميرة فتحية من رياض غالى ،                             وتم بالفعل عقد الزواج المدنى                             فى سان فرانسسكو وقد كان ذلك                             فى 10 مايو من عام 1950 ، وقد كان                             عمر الاميرة فتحية انذاك 20                             عاما .
 حصل                             رياض غالي علي تفويض كامل من                             نازلي وفتحية بالتصرف في                             شؤونهم الماديه ، ولكنه خسر                             الكثير من المال في استثمارات                             فاشله وإنتهي الامر الي إعلان                             نازلي إفلاسها سنة 1974 بعد                             تراكم الديون عليها ، واستطاع                             رياض الحصول علي 40% من باقي                             حصيلة بيع ممتلكات نازلي بعد                             التسويه مع البنوك .
 وقد                             انجبت الاميرة فتحية من رياض                             غالى ثلاثة ابناء هم :
 رفيق                         ( المولود في 29 نوفمبر 1952 ) 
رائد                         ( 20 مايو 1954- 26 يوليو 2007 ) 
رانيا                         ( المولودة في 21 أبريل 1956 )


 وقد                             رفعت الاميرة فتحية دعوى                             للانفصال الجسدى ضد رياض غالى                             .
 في                             صباح يوم 6 ديسمبر سنة 1976 قام                             رياض غالي بإطلاقه خمس رصاصات                             علي رأس الاميرة فتحية قتلتها                             علي الفور ، ثم حاول الانتحار                             بعدها بإطلاق النار علي رأسه                             ولكن تم إنقاذة بصعوبه .                                                          
  حكم                             عليه بالسجن لمدة 15 عام                             ونتيجة إطلاقه النار علي رأسه                             عاش مشلولا وأعمي بالسجن ، ثم  مات                             بعدها بثلاث سنوات تقريبا .                                                          
 







الاميرة                         فتحية والملكة فريدة اثناء                         الرحلة الملكية فى سنة 1937​ 

 الاميرة                         فائقة والاميرة فتحية​ 

 

 ​ 

 

 الملكة                                 نازلى والاميرة فتحية                                 ورياض غالى يوم زواجهما​



الملكة                                 نازلى والاميرة فتحية                                 والاميرة فائقة ​ 





الاميرة                         فتحية يوم زفافها من رياض غالى​



الاميرة                         فتحية والملكة نازلى يوم زفافها​ 

 

 الصحف                         تشير الى بطلان زواج الاميرة                         فتحية  وتجريدها                         من لفبها​ 

 الاميرة                         فتحية ورياض غالى​ 

 

 رانيا                         ورفيق                         ورائد ابناء الأميرة فتحية                         ورياض غالى​ 





رياض                         غالى فى ايامه الاخيرة​ الاميرة                         فتحية​ 




 الاميرة                         فتحية ورياض غالى والملكة نازلى​ 

 الملكة                         نازلى فى جنازة الاميرة فتحية​



قبر                         الاميرة فتحية​



قبر                         رياض غالى​



قبر                         الاميرة فتحية وبجواره قبر                         الملكة نازلى​
زواج الاميرة فتحية

[YOUTUBE]82C7KLSPhJU[/YOUTUBE]

لقطات                         تسجيلية لحفل زواج الاميرة                         فتحية ورياض غالى سنة 1950​*[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يناير 2014)

*



*​​*



*​
*



*​ *نص                         القرار الذى اتخذه مجلس البلاط                         الملكى ضد الملكة نازلى                         والاميرة فتحية* 
*



*​ 



فيما                   يلى نص الرسالة التى عرضها الديوان                   الملكى على مجلس البلاط فى 12 مايو                   ايار 1950 :



 *(                       جمع                       ديوان حضرة صاحب الجلالة الملك                       جميع المستندات التي تقوم مقام                       أدلة الإثبات في القضايا العادلة                       ، وهي عبارة عن التحريات الخاصة                       التي قامت بها السفارة المصرية                       في الولايات المتحدة ، في ما                       يتعلق بشخصية رياض غالي ( أفندي )                       ، والكيفية التي تعرف بها على                       جلالة الملكة نازلي وسمو                       الأميرتين منذ سنة 1946 ، والطرق                       التي كان يستغل بها أموالهن ، مع                       بيان الوسيلة التي كان يفرض بها                       نفسه عليهن ، والتقارير التي                       تلقاها ديوان جلالة الملك من                       مختلف الجهات عن هذه المسألة ،                       وفيها بيان شامل للمساعي التي                       قامت بها الحكومة المصرية                       والسفارة المصرية في الولايات                       المتحدة ) . *


*وقد                   تفضل جلالة الملك مبالغة من جلالته                   في العناية بهذه المسألة ، فأعد                   مذكرة مستفيضة تتألف من صفحتين من                   الحجم الكبير وقعها باسمه الكريم ،                   جاء في مستهلها :                                      [FONT=&quot]                                      *​



 *(                       رأى المغفور له جلالة والدنا                       الملك فؤاد الأول وضع نظام                       للأسرة المالكة ، فأصدر بذلك                       القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1922 ، وقد راعى                       بثاقب فكره في وضع هذا النظام أن                       الأسرة المالكة ركن من أركان                       الدولة لما بينها وبين الجالس                       على العرش من أواصر القرابة ، وهي                       من جهة أخرى أكبر الأسر وأكرمه ،                       والمثال الذي يُحتذى به في ضبط                       النفس وكمال السلوك ، واعتبر                       بحُسن تقديره أن مسائل الأحوال                       الشخصية مسائل عائلية محضة ، وأن                       كرامة الأسرة ومركزها في البلاد                       يقضيان بأن لا تتعرض مثل هذه                       المسائل الشخصية لأحاديث الناس ،                       ولذلك فقد أراد والدنا إنشاء                       مجلس للبلاط وأن يصبح هذا المجلس                       فوق ما له من اختصاص قضائي ، هيئة                       استشارية في الأمور المهمة التي                       تهم الأسرة المالكة عندما يطلب                       إليها الرأي فيها )                                              *
 *وانتقلت                       مذكرة المقام السامي إلى أن                       ظروفاً قد طرأت على جانب كبير من                       الأهمية والخطورة وتقتضي العرض                       على المجلس ، إذ إن جلالة والدتنا                       الملكة قد سافرت إلى الخارج في                       صيف سنة 1946 للعلاج ، وقد اصطحبت                       معها شقيقتينا الأميرتين فائقة                       وفتحية ، وأنهن يقمن الآن في                       أميركا ، ونظراً إلى طول مدة                       إقامتهن بعيداً عن مصر وعنا ،                       وإلى صغر سن شقيقتينا الأميرتين                       ، وما عليه جلالة الملكة من حالة                       مرضية ونفسية قد وقعن تحت تأثير                       بعض المتصلين بهن ، وقد دعوتهن                       مراراً بعد إتمام العلاج للعودة                       إلى مصر ، فلم تقبلن ، حتى كان من                       نتيجة ذلك زواج الأميرة فائقة في                       أميركا قبل الحصول على موافقتنا                       ، وكان من نتيجة ذلك أيضا أن                       اعتزمت جلالة الملكة الوالدة أن                       تُزَوِّج شقيقتنا الأميرة فتحية                       التي لم تبلغ سن الرشد بعد ولا                       تزال تحت الوصاية إلى الآن بمن                       يُدعى رياض غالي المسيحي الذي                       دَلَّتْ التحريات على سوء سيرته .                                              *
 *ولما                       عَلِمْنا بما اعتزمته جلالة                       الملكة الوالدة ، بذلنا جميع                       المساعي الممكنة لمنع هذا الزواج                       قبل وقوعه ، وهي مساعٍ عديدة كانت                       لدى جلالة الملكة الوالدة ولدى                       الأميرة فتحية نفسها ، وقد قدمت                       لهما فيها النصيحة تلو النصيحة                       بوجوب المحافظة على كرامة الأسرة                       المالكة . *
 *وقد                       ساهمت الحكومة كما ساهم سفيرنا                       في أميركا بنصيب موفور في هذه                       المساعي ، ولكنها كلها مع الأسف                       الشديد ، لم تؤد إلى النتيجة                       المرجوة ، وقد أبلغ سفيرنا في                       أميركا ديواننا تفصيلات مسعاه                       التي لم تزد جلالة الملكة إلا                       إصراراً على تنفيذ ما اعتزمته ،                       وقد كانت تصرح في كل مرة ، وعند أي                       مسعى ، بأنه لا يهمها ولا يضيرها                       أن يكون من يصاهرها من عائلة                       مالكة أو ممن يُقال أنهم من                       عائلات عريقة ، وكانت تُزيد على                       ذلك فتذكر بأنها لا تبالي بما                       ينشب عن هذا الزواج من نتائج                       وعواقب مهما يكن نوعها . *
 *وقد                       أوضح جلالة الملك أن جلالته قد                       أرسل إلى جلالة الملكة الوالدة                       برقية مُطوَّلة مستفيضة يوضح                       فيها ما يساور جلالته من الألم                       المرير ، ويناشدها أن تكف عن هذا                       الزواج ، ويدعوها أن تقدر ما قد                       ينشأ عن إصرارها على ما اعتزمته                       من العواقب الوخيمة السيئة ،                       ولكنها أصرت على موقفها ، وردت                       على جلالته ببرقية قالت فيها ( إن                       عاطفة الأمومة لديها مقدمة على                       كل اعتبار ) ، حتى وقعت المأساة مع                       الأسف البالغ ، فتم الزواج                       مدنياً في يوم 10 من شهر مايو                       الحاضر .                                              *
 *وقد                       اشتملت هذه المذكرة السامية                       الكريمة على بيان تفصيلى                       بالمبالغ التي أُرسِلت إلى جلالة                       الملكة نازلي والأميرتين في                       الفترة الواقعة من صيف سنة 1946 حتى                       الآن ، وهي تبلغ في مجموعها نحو                       أربعمئة وثلاثة وثمانين ألف جنيه                       ، وقد تبين من المعلومات الرسمية                       التي وصلت إلى ديوان جلالة الملك                       من مختلف المصادر أن رياض غالي (                       أفندي ) قد استولى على نحو أربعين                       ألف جنيه من هذه المبالغ .                                              *
 *وقد                       ختم جلالته هذه المذكرة الكريمة                       بقوله : ( لهذا كله أود أن نقف على                       ما يشير به المجلس من إجراءات نحو                       هذا الزواج ، وما يَصِح أن                       يُتَّبَع نحو جلالة الملكة ) .                                              *
 *لكن                       الأميرة فائقة استطاعت بعد ذلك                       أن تحصل على عفو أخيها ، فعادت                       إلى مصر مع فؤاد صادق تضع نفسها                       ومعها زوجها تحت أمر الملك ومجلس                       البلاط ، في حين بقيت نازلي مع                       فتحية صغرى بناتها في الولايات                       المتحدة .                                              *


*وفيما                   يلي نص المذكرة التي قدمها رئيس                   الديوان الملكي حسن يوسف ( باشا )                   بالإنابة إلى مجلس البلاط بتاريخ 27                   مايو أيار 1951 بطلب الحجر على الملكة                   نازلي وفتحية ، والإشارة بالعفو عن                   الأميرة فائقة :                                                                                               *



 *(                       وصل إلى ديوان جلالة الملك أن                       زواجاً مدنياً عُقد في أميركا                       بين حضرة صاحبة السمو الملكي                       الأميرة فتحية ورياض غالي المصري                       الجنسية المسيحي الديانة ، وبما                       أن هذا الزواج باطل شرعاً ، إذ إن                       الشريعة الإسلامية لا تُجيز                       لمسلمة أن تتزوج من غير مسلم ،                       فضلا عن عدم توافر شرط الكفاءة                       بينهما على افتراض أنه اعتنق                       الدين الإسلامي كما يزعُم ، لذلك                       يطلب ديوان جلالة الملك الحكم                       ببطلان هذا الزواج .                                              *


*وقد                   تقدم محمد نجيب سالم ( باشا ) ناظر                   خاصة جلالة الملك وجلالة الملكة                   نازلي بطلب النظر في الطلب المرفوع                   بتوقيع الحجر على جلالتها ، وتعيين                   قيم عليها ، وبعزلها من الوصاية على                   كريمتها فتحية هانم ، وإقامة وصي                   آخر بدلا منها ، وقد أعلنت بالتوقيع                   منها بالاستلام ، وقد وقع رفع مذكرة                   مجلس البلاط من سعادة محمد نجيب                   سالم ( باشا ) في هذا الصدد ما يأتي :                                      [FONT=&quot]                                      [/FONT]*



 *بناء                       على الأمر السامي الكريم ، يتشرف                       ناظر خاصة جلالة الملك بأن يطلب                       إلى المجلس الموقر : *
 *أولاً                       : توقيع الحجر على حضرة صاحبة                       الجلالة الملكة نازلي وتعيين قيم                       على جلالتها .                                              *
 *ثانيا                       ً: عزل جلالتها من الوصاية على                       كريمتها فتحية هانم ، وذلك                       للأسباب الموضحة بالطلب المؤرخ 12                       مايو سنة 1950 ، والمستندات                       المُرفقة به .                                              *
 *وبناءً                       عليه يتقدم حضرة صاحب السعادة                       محمد حسن يوسف ( باشا ) إلى المجلس                       بوصف كونه ( كاتم سر مجلس بلاط                       الملك ) يطلب النظر في الموضوعين                       الآتيين :                                              *
 *أولاً                       : إجازة صدور التصادق على زواج                       حضرة صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة                       فائقة من صاحب العزة فؤاد صادق (                       بك ) أمام فضيلة وكيل الجامع                       الأزهر نيابة عن مجلس البلاط ،                       والإذن بتسجيله في سجلات المجلس (                       وكان ذلك الزواج قد تم فعلاً وقضى                       العروسان شهر العسل في جزر هاواي                       ) .                                              *
 *ثانيا                       ً: تعديل قرار المجلس الصادر في 20                       مارس سنة 1945 الخاص بإنابة شيخ                       الجامع الأزهر عن المجلس في سماع                       إشهادات الزواج الخاصة بأمراء                       وأميرات ونبلاء ونبيلات الأسرة                       المالكة بإضافة نص يبين العضو                       الشرعي الذي يحل محل شيخ الجامع                       الأزهر عند غيابه ، وذلك حسبما                       يراه المجلس في هذا الشأن .                                              *
 *هذا                       وأتشرف بأن أرفع إلى المجلس                       الموقر أن حضرة صاحبة السمو                       الملكي الأميرة فائقة شقيقة حضرة                       صاحب الجلالة مولانا الملك                       المعظم قد استجابت لرغبة المجلس                       التي أبداها في 16 مايو سنة 1950،                       بشأن عودة سموها من أميركا ،                       فعادت فعلاً إلى القاهرة في 21                       مايو سنة 1950 .                                              *
 *وقد                       تفضل حضرة صاحب الجلالة مولانا                       الملك المعظم ، فأَذِنَ بالتصادق                       على عقد زواج سموها من صاحب                       العِزة فؤاد صادق ( بك ) الصادر                       بينهما في أبريل سنة 1950 وفقا                       لأحكام الشريعة الغراء لدى إمام                       مسجد ساكرامنتو بكاليفورنيا                       بالولايات المتحدة الأميركية ،                       كما تعطف حفظه الله بقبول                       الوكالة عن سموها في إقرار                       التصادق والإقرار بقبض المهر ،                       وبناء على هذا الإذن السامي                       الكريم صدر هذا التصادق في 4                       يونيو سنة 1950 بقصر القبة العامر                       لدى حضرة صاحب الفضيلة الأستاذ                       الشيخ عبد الرحمن حسن وكيل                       الجامع الأزهر نيابة عن مجلس                       البلاط ، على اعتبار أن فضيلته                       يحل محل الأستاذ الأكبر شيخ                       الجامع الأزهر وفقاً للمادة                       الأولى من القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1948 ،                       وعلى أن شيخ الجامع هو النائب عن                       مجلس البلاط في سماع شهادات                       الزواج الخاصة بأمراء وأميرات                       ونبلاء ونبيلات الأسرة المالكة                       بناء على قرار المجلس الصادر في 20                       مارس سنة                       1945 .                                              *
 *وبمناسبة                       ما أُثير حول هذه الإنابة في سماع                       الإشهاد الخاص بالتصادق سالف                       الذكر ، أرجو من المجلس الموقر                       التفضل بما يأتي :                                              *
 *أولاً                       : إجازة صدور التصادق المذكور                       أمام وكيل الجامع الأزهر نيابة                       عن مجلس البلاط ، والإذن باتخاذ                       اللازم نحو تسجيله في سجلات                       المجلس ، وذلك منعا لكل شبهة في                       صدور الإشهاد أمام جهة غير مختصة                       .                                              *
 *ثانيا                       ً: تعديل القرار الصادر في 20 مارس                       سنة 1945 بإنابة شيخ الجامع الأزهر                       عن المجلس في سماع إشهادات                       الزواج الخاصة بالأمراء                       والأميرات والنبلاء والنبيلات ،                       وإضافة نص الإنابة الذي يحل عن                       شيخ الجامع الأزهر عند غيابه                       حسبما يراه المجلس الموقر في هذا                       الشأن .                                              *


*كاتم                   سر مجلس بلاط الملك                                      *

*محمد                   حسن يوسف                                      *

*يوليو1950 *



*                   لم                   يكن هذا كل شيء ، فقد أصدر مجلس                   البلاط حكمه في الموضوع ، ووقف إلى                   جانب فاروق في دعواه ضد أمه وشقيقته                   فتحية ، وللتاريخ .                                      *

*نورد                   هنا نص القرار بتوقيع الحجر على                   الملكة نازلى والتفريق بين فتحية                   وزوجها :*





 * اتخذ                       مجلس البلاط قرارات نصها كما يلي                       :                                              *
 *أولا                       ً: من حيث إن زواج المسلمة من غير                       مسلم باطل بطلاناً أصلياً ولا                       يترتب عليه أي أثر من آثار                       الزوجية طبقا لأحكام الشريعة                       الإسلامية ، ومن حيث أنه إذا أسلم                       شخص فعلا وتزوج بمسلمة عريقة في                       الإسلام فإن هذا العقد إذا حصل                       بغير رضاء الولي أو العاصب لا يصح                       ، لذلك قرر المجلس التفريق فوراً                       بين حضرة صاحبة السمو الملكي                       الأميرة فتحية وبين رياض غالي (                       أفندي ) بالحيلولة بينهما ووضعها                       تحت يد حضرة صاحب الجلالة الملك                       للمحافظة عليها إلى أن يفصل في                       الدعوى ، وعلى السلطات المختصة                       اتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بتنفيذ                       ذلك .                                              *
 *ثانيا                       ً: قرر المجلس منع حضرة صاحبة                       الجلالة الملكة نازلي من التصرف                       في أموالها وتعيين حضرة صاحب                       السعادة نجيب سالم ( باشا ) ناظر                       خاصة جلالة الملك مديرا مؤقتا                       على جميع أموالها إلى أن يفصل في                       طلب الحجر .                                              *
 *ثالثاً                       : قرر المجلس وقف حضرة صاحبة                       الجلالة الملكة نازلي عن أعمال                       الوصاية على حضرة صاحبة السمو                       الملكي الأميرة فتحية وتعيين                       سعادة نجيب سالم ( باشا ) ناظر                       خاصة جلالة الملك وصياً مؤقتاً                       لإدارة أموالها إلى أن يفصل في                       طلب عزل جلالة الملكة نازلي عن                       الوصاية .                                              *


*



*​[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يناير 2014)

*الرواية كاملة للعائلة الملكية المصرية  حتى نقطع السنة هؤلاء الكذبة: اشكر صديقي وطني مخلص على ابحاثه القيمة! المعلومات المؤكدة من كتاب الاميرة والصعلوك وهى الآتى: *

*(أولا) إن حوادث ارتداد بنات خلفاء المسلمين من الاسرة العلوية عن دين  الاسلام هى كثيرة جدا و غير مقتصرة بالمرة على موضوع الاميرة فتحية فؤاد  بنت الملك فؤاد الاول ملك مصر قبل قبل قبل الاسبق و التى ارتدت عن دين  الاسلام و تعمدت ارثوذكسيا فى كنيسة ارمنية بباريس و تزوجت رياض غالى فى  نفس الكنيسة و هذا ما سنتعرض له فى وقته*

* (ثانيا) لا يمكن البتة إلصاق هذا الموضوع بنسل الملكة نازلى من الملك فؤاد  الاول -نازلى الفرنساوى ابنة سليمان باشا الفرنساوى المهندس الفرنسى الذى  استجلبه محمد على باشا لتأسيس الصناعات العسكرية فى مصر - بل ان اول من  تحول عن دين الاسلام و ارتد عنه واعتنق المسيحية من الاسرة كانت الاميرة  فايقة فؤاد المولودة سنة 1926 و المتوفية سنة1983 بباريس عن عمر 53سنة و هى  ابنة الملك فؤاد الاول من زوجته الاولى الملكة شويكار حيث ارتدت الاميرة  فايقة فؤاد عن دين الاسلام و تزوجت من فؤاد صادق باشا الملود بأسيوط عام  1908 و لا يزال على قيد الحياة أمد الرب فى عمره و يعيش بكنف احفاده بباريس  و قد قارب على المئة عام و تم الزواج فى باريس و فى كنيسة القديس بطرس  الارمينية الارثوذكسية فى العاصمة الفرنسية باريس و انجبت منه فؤاد فؤاد  صادق المولود عام1950 الذى لم يتزوج او ينجب الى اليوم و اسماعيل فؤاد صادق  عام1952 و الذى تزوج من دولوريس لاكنبرج و انجب منها فيليب و جوليا و  فيلكس ثم انجبا فوقية فؤاد صادق عام1954التى تزوجت من ادوار بوليريس و  انجبت أليكسى بولوريس و أوستين بولوريس*

* (ثالثا) ذلك فيما لا يتعلق بالملكة  نازلى الفرنساوى و نسلها اما عن الملكة نازلى الفرنساوىة المسيحية  الكاثوليكية التى آمنت بذلك الدين منذ طفولتها بسبب خلطتها الدائمة بجدتها  المتدينة فقد أجبرت على الزواج من الملك أحمد فؤاد الاول و كانت مخطوبة  لآخر و لم يكن الشعب المتطرف راضيا على الزواج ليس لأنه تم كرها بل لأنهم  لا يريدون ملكهم القادم وخليفة المسلمين المقبل ان يكون من نسل سليمان باشا  الفرنساوى الكلب الكافر و كان بالشارع المصرى احتجاجا كبيرا ضد هذه الزيجة  حتى ألف بيرم التونسى من وحى هذا الاحتجاج قصيدته الشهيرة " مرمر  زمانى"التى نهش فيها بالاعراض و أكد بها الشائعات ان الملكة نازلى كانت على  علاقة جنسية بخطيبها و انها كانت حامل بالفعل عند لزواج بمن اصبح الملك  فاروق الاول فيما بعد من خطيبها الذى انتزعها منه أحمد فؤاد الاول انتزاعا  فقال  التونسى: مرمر زماني يازماني مرمر البنت ماشيه من زمان تتمخطر والغفله زارعة في الديوان زرع اخضر ياراكب الفيتون وقلبك حامي اسبق على القبة وسوق قدامي تلقى العروسة زي محمل شامي وأبوها يشبه في الشوارب عنتر وغطى زهر الفل فوقها وفوقك وجيبلها شبشب يكون على ذوقك ونزل النونو القديم من طوقك يطلع كويس لا الولد يكبر ويوم ماينزل في الجاكته الكاكي وستة خيل والقمشجي الملاكي تسمع قولتها.... العافيه هالة والولد متشطر الوزة من قبل الفرح مدبوحه والعطفه من قبل النظام مفتوحه ولما جت تتجوز المفضوحه قلت اسكتوا خلوا البنات تتسّتر [[ تعليق بسيط منى: يقصد التونسى بقوله والغفله زارعة في الديوان زرع اخضر  الاشارة لأن هدية الملك لحماه كانت تعيينه وزيرا للزراعة و يقصد بقوله]]*

(رابعا) أنجبت نازلى لأحمد فؤاد الاول الملك فاروق الاول ثم ثلاث أميرات :
 1- الاميرة فوزية فؤادالتي تزوجت من الأمير« محمد رضا بهلوي ولي عهد  إيران» وتم عقد القران في قصر عابدين يوم 15 مارس 1939 ثم أصبحت امبراطورة  لإيران بعد ان استولى زوجها على الحكم فى ايران عام 1941 ولكنه طلقها عام  1948 لتتزوج بعد ذلك من إسماعيل شيرين.. و كان العالم كله يلقبها بفيفيان و  ليس فوزية فؤاد و هناك قولان فى علة ذلك الاول ان  والدتها الكاثوليكية انشأتها على الكاثوليكية و سمتها فيفيان و الثانى  انها تشبه بشدة نجمة السينما فيفيان بطلة فيلم جسر ووتر لو الشهير الذى تم  سرقته فى مصر عشر مرات عن الفتاة التى تعشق ضابط و تسعى للزواج به و لكنه  يسافر للحرب و يتركها بلا اهل فتنفق عليها صديقتها العاهرة الى ان تمرض  فتضطر هى للعمل كعاهرة لتعالج صديقتها و لكن الضابط يعود ليتزوجها فتضحى  بحبها حتى لا يتلوث اسمه بزواجه من عاهرة و تنتحر من فوق جسر ووترلو 
 2- الاميرة فايزة فؤاد التي تزوجت من الأمير التركي محمد علي رؤوف.
 3- الاميرة فتحية فؤاد المولودة سنة1930 و المتوفية عام 1976التى تعرفت  بالسكريتير الاول لسفارة مملكة مصر فى باريس رياض بشاى غالى المولود  سنة1919 و المتوفى سنة 1978و نشأت بينهما قصة حب عنيفة أثناء اقامتها فى  باريس مع والدتها الملكة نازلى الفرنساوية ثم قامت فتحية فؤاد بتقديم  الديبلوماسى الشاب الانيق و استطاع الشاب الصادق الوديع ان يحظى بالعطف و  الرضا من الام التى شجعته على طلب يد ابنتها منها و تعميدها ارثوذكسيا فى  كنيسة القديس بطرس للارمن الارثوذكس بباريس و زواجها بحضور امها فقد كان  أمل الام ان تتزوج بناتها الثلاث بمسيحيين و لكن ضاع هذا الامل مع البنتين  الاولتين ولكن القدر ساق للام الفارس القبطى النبيل الذى حقق لها أملها فى  بنتها الثالثة الاميرة فتحية فؤاد أما عن قصة قتل رياض غالى لزوجته  والانتحار او انه كان يضربها بالعصا والكرباج فهى قصة مكذوبة بنسبة 200% من  إختلاق العنصري الارهابى محمد حسنين هيكل بل و قصة ان اى من منظمتى الحرس  الحديدى او التنظيم الخاص قد قام بتصفيتهما بطريقة حاذقة للايهام بأنها  جريمة قتل زوج لزوجته ثم انتحاره كل ذلك محض اكاذيب فالرجل و زوجته عاشا فى  سعادة غامرة فى لوس انجيلوس بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية التى انتقلا  إليها بعد ان قرر ملك مصر فصل المحامى الديبلوماسى الشاب من منصب السكريتير  الاول لسفارة مملكة مصر بباريس حيث عمل المحامى الشاب كمحامى ناجح نبغ فى  مجال التعاقدات التجارية و عمل مع كبار نجوم السينما فى هوليود كممثل  قانونى لهم و أنجب رياض بشاى غالى من الاميرة فتحية ثلاثة ابناء هم رفيق  رياض غالىسنة1955 و رائد رياض غالى سنة1957و رانيا رياض غالى1969 و يوجد  بمعرض صور لاندبارك بسويسرا صورة للملكة نازلى و هى تحتضن حفيدتها رانيا  رياض غالى و عمرها سنة واحدة و حولها ابنتها فتحية فؤاد و زوج ابنتها و قرة  عينها رياض بشاى غالى المحامى و لكن لسوء الحظ أصيبت الأميرة فتحية فؤاد  بنزيف فى الرحم عقب ولادتها لإبنتها رانيا رياض غالى و استمرت تعانى من فشل  الاطباء فى القضاء على النزيف نهائيا لسنوات الى ان تطور الامر لسرطان  بالرحم قضى عليها عام 1976 و هى فى ريعان الشباب لم يتجاوز عمرها 46 عاما  فقط و قد سبب ذلك للزوج الكهل و الملكة نازلى_ التى كانت قد انتقلت للاقامة  فى بيت ابنتها فتحية فؤاد بلوس انجيلوس بعد وفات زوجها الانجليزى صامويل  رايان عام 1969 اى رافقت ابنتها فى آخر سبع سنوات من عمرها_ حزنا جما لا  يتحمله بشر بفقد هذه الزهرة فى هذا العمر الصغير فلم يتحملا الحزن اكثر من  سنتين حيث توفيا الاثنين فى شهر واح و هو شهر فبراير عام 1978 [[ملحوظة:  زعم الكذوب محمد حسنين هيكل ان رياض بشاى غالى كان يسرق و يختلس من املاك و  مجوهرات زوجته الاميرة فتحية فؤاد و أمها فى حين ان الحقيقة هى ان فاروق  أقاله من منصبه بباريس التى غادرها الى امريكا مع زوجته و حماته و عاشت  الزوجة و الحماة من كد رياض غالى المحامى و عرق جبينه بعد ان صادر فاروق كل  املاك و مجوهرات أمه وأخته فتحية فؤاد 


(خامساً)أما  عن خليفة المسلمين فاروق الاول فقد كانت كارثته اكبر حيث انجب من زوجته  الاولى صافيناز ذو الفقار الملقبة بالملكة فريدة التى تزوجها يوم 20 يناير  1938 وكان عمره أقل من 18 سنة. وأنجب الملك فاروق 3 بنات:
 1 - الاميرة  فريال فاروق التي ولدت يوم 17 نوفمبر 1938 التى إعتنقت المسيحية  الكاثوليكية و تعمدت فى سويسرا و تزوجت من صانع الساعات و المجوهرات  السويسرى جان بيير بريتين و أنجبت جاسمين آن مارى بريتين
 2- الاميرة فوزية فاروق التي ولدت يوم 7 ابريل 1940 و أعتنقت المسيحية  الكاثوليكية فى سويسرا و تزوجت من جراح التجميل السويسرى موريس بوكار و لم  تنجب
 3 - الاميرة فادية فاروق التي ولدت يوم 15 ديسمبر 1943..و أعتنقت  المسيحية الكاثوليكية فى سويسرا وتزوجت من رجل البنوك السويسرى ساد بيير  اورلوف و أنجبت أليكساندر آورلوف و ميشيل آدرلوف وقد طلق الملك فاروق  الملكة فريدة يوم 19 نوفمبر 1948- نفس عام تطليق أخته 
 الامبراطورة فوزية فؤاد التى تعيش الى الآن بالاسكندرية وقد توفيت الملكة فريدة يوم 16 اكتوبر 1989.
 (خامسا)ثم تزوج الملك فاروق الاول زوجته الثانية التي أصبحت الملكة  ناريمان يوم 6 مايو 1951 وأنجب منها الامير أحمد فؤاد الثانى يوم 16 يناير  1952 وهو الذي أصبح آخر 
 ملوك مصر وقد طلق الملك فاروق الملكة ناريمان يوم أول فبراير 1954 لتتزوج بعد ذلك من الدكتور أدهم النقيب.
 أما فاروق نفسه فقد توفي في إيطاليا يوم 17 مارس 1965 وعمره 45 عاما ودفن لمدة اسبوع في كنيسة صغيرة؟؟
 أكرر دفن خليفة المسلمين لمدة اسبوع فى كنيسة [ تعلق صغير منى: لماذا؟؟؟؟  لماذا يدفن خليفة المسلمين فى كنيسة هل كان قد آمن بالحق قبل موته سؤال مهم  ؟؟؟؟]
 فلما عرفت السلطات المصرية بدفنه فى كنيسة بإيطاليا سارعت  بتوجيه طلب شديد اللهجة للسلطات الايطالية بتسليمها الجثة فورا و إلا فإنها  ستحرك العالم العربى و الاسلامى كله ضد ايطاليا و المصالح الايطالية و  بالفعل نبشت السلطات الايطالية قبر فاروق من الكنيسة وسلمت الجثة للسلطات  المصرية التى دفنته بجوار جده إبراهيم باشا في ليل 27 مارس ورفضت السلطات  وضع لوحة باسمه علي القبر.. إلي أن قرر الرئيس المؤمن محمد أنور السادات  نبش قبر فاروق ثانية ليدفن في مقبرة رخامية بيضاء في مسجد الرفاعي الذي  بنته جدته الوالدة باشا- أم الخديو إسماعيل- أي ليدفن بجوار والده فؤاد  الأول وجده الخديو إسماعيل. فى محاولة للقضاء على اى اثر للشك فى انه قد  امن بدين الحق قبل موته.
 (سادسا) تزوج أحمد فؤاد الثانى المولود  بالقاهرة فى 25يناير عام 1952والذى تلقى تربيته فى دير كاثوليكى فى ايطاليا  (بقرار من والده فاروق الاول) من الفرنسية الجنسية دومينيك فرانس لواب  التى تكبره فى السن بأربعة سنوات و أنجب منها ولدان و بنت
 ========================

*الخلاصة:*
 1- رياض بشاى غالى لم يٌقتل و لم يقتل زوجته كما يزعم الكذوب محمد حسنين  هيكل بل ان زوجته ماتت بسرطان فى الرحم سنة1976 و مات هو و والدتها التى  كانت تعيش معهم فى فبراير1978 بعدها بسنتين
 2- رياض غالى لم يختلس من  اموال زوجته او أمها لان فاروق صادر كل هذه الاموال والمجوهرات و الاراضى  حتى ان زوجته و امه عاشا سنوات على كده و عرقه
 3- خليفة المسلمين فاروق  الاول أمه مسيحية كاثوليكية فرنسية تزوجت بعد ابيه من انجليزى مسيحى  بروتستانتى و أثنين من اخواته مسيحيات هما أخته غير الشقيقة من ابيه 
 و  زوجة ابيه الاولى الاميرة فايقة فؤاد مسيحية ارثوذكسية متزوجة من الكلب  الكافر فؤاد صادق و انجبت منه اسماعيل صادق الذى انجب فيليب و جوليا و  فيلكس و فوقية صادق 
 التى تزوجت من ادوارد بولوريس و انجبت أليكسى و  أوستين و هى الفرع الاكثر انجابا وعددا فى الاسرة المالكة؛ واخته الثانية  المسيحية هى اخته الشقيقة الاميرة فتحية فؤاد 
 مسيحية ارثوذكسية تزوجت رياض غالى المحامى الكلب الكافر و انجبت رفيق رياض غالى و رائد رياض غالى و رانيا رياض غالى؛
 4- خليفة المسلمين الفاروق أحمد فاروق الاول بناته الثلاثة مسيحيات كاثوليك متزوجات

 من سويسريين مسيحيين كاثوليا و هن الاميرة فادية فاروق تزوجت من ساد بيير  اورلوف وأنجبت أليكساندر آورلوف و ميشيل آدرلوف الاميرة فريال فاروق تزوجت  جان بيير بريتين و أنجبت جاسمين آن مارى بريتين الاميرة فوزية فاروق تزوجت  موريس بوكار و لم تنجب 
 5 - إبن خليفة المسلمين الفاروق احمد فاروق  الاول و هو الملك أحمد فؤاد الثانى تلقى تربيته فى دير و متزوج من  كاثوليكية فرنسية هى دومينيك فرانس لواب التى تكبره فى
 السن بأربعة سنوات و أنجب منها ولدان و بنت
 6- خليفة المسلمين الفاروق احمد فاروق الاول دفن فى كنيسة الى ان اختطفت جثته الحكومة المصرية و دفنته هى بمعرفتها مرتين
 7 - ذكر استاذنا الحبيب إيزاك فى بداية فتحه لباب النقاش فى الموضوع ان  السبب فى ذلك هو الافتراءات التى يتعرض لها الاستاذ رياض بشاى غالى من  صحافة النظام الحاكم و من العنصر الارهابى الكذوب محمد حسنين هيكل و احب ان  أأكد على كلام استاذنا الفاضل ايزاك بأن سبب كل هذه الافتراءات هى وفاة  الاميرة فوزية فاروق المسيحية الكاثوليكية أرملة الطبيب السويسرى الراحل  موريس بوكار قد توفيت منذ ايام قليلة فى سويسرا و قام ابناء اختيها فادية  فاروق و فريال فاروق و هم أليكساندر آورلوف و ميشيل آدرلوف و جاسمين آن  مارى بريتين بنقل الجثمان بأنفسهم الى القاهرة و دفنه فى جنازة كاثوليكية  وقد كانت مفاجئة كبيرة للسلطات و كانت اسماء الابناء الثلاثة أليكساندر و  ميشيل و آن مارى ثقيلا جدا على اذن النظام و الذى استعد بجنازة اسلامية فى  عمر مكرم دون داعى و كان رد الفعل فى صحافة النظام غريبا بالتكتم التام على  الحدث الحقيقى مع الزعم كذبا ان التى ماتت هى الاميرة فوزية فؤاد (عمة  الاميرة فوزية فاروق) رغم ان الاميرة فوزية فؤاد لا زالت تعيش الى الان فى  الاسكندرية؟؟ ثم تم فتح موضوع رياض غالى و الاميرة فتحية و الادعاء كذبا  تارة ان رياض غالى اعتنق الاسلام و الزعم تارة كذبا بأن رياض غالى قتل  زوجته و انتحر و الادعاء تارة ثالثة بأن رياض غالى كان نصابا سرق اموال و  املاك زوجته و امها؟

*+ **انظر  عزيزي الفارق بين كتابة الاسماء "Fathia " و "Fathaya", بين "Riad Ghali"   و "Riyad Ghali", وهو الفارق بين اسمائهم في الاوراق الرسمية الحكومية  الامريكية واسناهم في الاخبار الملفقة الكاذبة المدفوع ثمنها في صفحات  الاعلانات. انظر لصورة قبر الاميرة واسمها الرسمي عليها في مقبرة العائلة  الخاصة بلوس انجيلوس, هل تستطيع اسرة مفلسة شراء مقبرة هذه الفخامة؟ *

+ 
​


----------



## geegoo (19 يناير 2014)

المشاركة الأخيرة مبتورة !!!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يناير 2014)

geegoo قال:


> المشاركة الأخيرة مبتورة !!!



لا دا تعليق احد الاعضاء علي الانترنت علي القصة ؟


----------

